# New Rotary Table And Chuck



## lpeedin (Jan 12, 2016)

I just received my new 6" rotary table from CME Tools on Ebay and a 5" Vertex chuck from HHIP. I am very impressed with both items. I took the rotary table apart as soon as I got home and found it to be spotless inside and out.  No grinding grit or grime was present anywhere except for one set screw hole. I haven't checked it over with an indicator yet, but I don't anticipate any issues. Now I just need to machine an adapter plate to mount them together.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 12, 2016)

That looks nice.  Did you apply some oil to the other surfaces before reassemblying?


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, I made sure to oil it before reassembly.  I took the pictures after I had everything wiped down and had reapplied grease to the teeth of the table.  I wanted to capture the grinding marks in the photos to show what I believe to be quality workmanship.  The table came with oil applied between the table and base and some very dark colored grease on the teeth and worm gear that I didn't trust.


----------



## dlane (Jan 12, 2016)

This is how I did my new 8" vertex, I drilled taped plate for 3and 4 jaw chucks, and other hold down holes.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 The chucks center on plugs that fit bottom of Chuck 3/8 dowell drilled/reemed in mt3 center, easy set up.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 12, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## toolroom (Jan 21, 2016)

Grease between table and gears... o.k., so its not oil filled? wishing to know as I am shopping for one. Thanks


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 28, 2016)

Toolroom, no, it is not oil filled.  It came greased on the table gears / worm gear.  There are ball oilers for the handwheel and on the side of the table for the grooves under the table.    I need to do a review of the table, which I am overall happy with, especially for the price.   Mine does have a slightly tighter spot for about 40% of the table rotation, but nothing extreme that will cause me any worry.   

I did put together a youtube video for machining the back plate to mount the chuck on the rotary table.  It is a bit long, but I tried to be as detailed as possible.  www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jbyJoqnMfI


----------



## dlane (Jan 28, 2016)

I used a nut driver in my cordless drill to turn hand wheel , worked good if going clockwise.


----------



## McRuff (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks to your comments about this little table I bought one last Saturday and received it yesterday afternoon. This is a nice little rotary table, I'm gonna get the indexing kit and the tailstock set up for it. Thanks for your photos and the input, it seems like a great deal for the price and I am very pleased so far!


----------



## dlane (Feb 14, 2016)

Got to digging around things and found a Sherline 4" rotary table and angle plate, made a base plate for it that I can clamp in the Kurt. May make a 6" fixture plate for it also ,I have 3-4 jaw chucks that screw and lock onto the mini RT. Of corse this will be for light / small work. They want more for this little RT than the 8"


----------

